# Are there any websites like Tapatalk i.e forum agregators



## Adibaba (Apr 8, 2017)

I love Tapatalk for mobile but if there was a web version of it it would be amazing.
I did use Tapatalk.com but it does not have the full features.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 9, 2017)

finally,... I was posting same question.. but I need for both mobile and computer... site or software/application...
I found these after searching a lot..

Forum Managers - 
Tapatal
Forum Runner - vBulletin / XenForo / myBB / IP.Board / phpBB Forum iPhone Ap 
BuzzBundle Social Media Management Software, Monitoring Marketing Tool
Topif


----------



## Adibaba (Apr 9, 2017)

I don't think digit or any other forun can be added on buzzbundle.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 15, 2017)

did you find any good site??


----------



## Adibaba (Apr 15, 2017)

Well Tapatalk.com is there but i guess they are under construction.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 15, 2017)

Adibaba said:


> Well Tapatalk.com is there but i guess they are under construction.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


No, I use Tapatalk site sometimes. It's working.
Use app user login.


----------



## Adibaba (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah but most of the features aren't there yet !!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 1, 2017)

I found another app, anyone tried it?
Tidings - Forums, Feeds & Walls
Tidings - Forum, Feeds & Walls – Android Apps on Google Play


----------

